# (red) Cabomba ????????



## Sunstar

Which specie of cabomba is this?


----------



## CrownMan

I also have that plant. I've been told it's Cabomba Furcata. But looking up C. Furcata, it says it's difficult to grow but I've got no problem growing it in low ph, medium light with excel for Carbon source.


----------



## Sunstar

My PH is 7.4 medium-low light and excel + DIY co2. I was thinking it might be furcata and came to the same conclusion. I just got it today, so I have no idea.


----------



## rich815

just got some too


----------



## Sunstar

I do hope i can grow it as it does look really pretty.


----------



## Cavan Allen

3 leaves per whorl and the specie*s* (species is the same singular and plural) in question is very likely _Cabomba furcata._ If you ever see purple flowers, you can be pretty much certain that's what it is. It sure looks like _C. furcata_ to me. I wouldn't say it's difficult, but it is rather demanding.


----------



## Sunstar

What does it demand? aside of light, what are its likes and what will it insist I give it? Thanks for the correction on species. It does have three leaves per whorl.


----------



## rich815

Sunstar said:


> What does it demand? aside of light, what are its likes and what will it insist I give it? Thanks for the correction on species. It does have three leaves per whorl.


I just got 4-5 stems this last weekend from Aqua-Forest in San Francisco. It's doubled in height in only 4 days. Though it does seem to be losing it's rich red color a bit. I have 3x54W T5 HO over my 72 gal and dose heavily with an EI regime (and have high N and P levels from a big fish bioload) and pressurized CO2. It's pearling like mad, and growing like mad. I've had the greener and easier-to-grow cabombas in the past, which ironically grew BETTER when my tank was only 2w/gal using CF lighting and nothing but trace micros dosed (and whatever macros the plants got from fish poop and uneaten fish food rotting) than when I went pressurized CO2 with an in-line reactor, EI dosing and higher T5 lighting.

From what I've read it just likes to have all nutrients dialed in completely and if you want it to stay a rich red some serious lighting. I'll try to report back in a couple weeks to see just how much the reddish stays or goes....


----------



## Sunstar

thanks I am noticing growth on mine already.


----------



## CrownMan

Here's a Cabomba pic of mine from the 29G that I just took. I dose Excel(3-5ml), Flourish Comprehensive (5ml) and Flourish Fe (5ml) daily. Lights are regular T5s.

http://i516.photobucket.com/albums/u325/PlantedMike/IMG_2602_WEB.jpg


----------



## Sunstar

I use two T8's (flora-glo and a sun-glo) and a PCF


----------

